# (και) ο νοών νοείτω = (and) no more needs to be said | let him understand who can



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Κοιτάζω τα παραδείγματα στα λεξικά και στο διαδίκτυο και μου βγαίνει αυτή η αντιστοιχία. Π.χ. 

[ΛΝΕΓ] Δεν χρειάζεται να δώσω άλλες διευκρινίσεις. Ο νοών νοείτω.
Διαδίκτυο:
Παπαληγούρας για δικαστές: Θα κάνω το καθήκον μου και ο νοών νοείτω.
ΧΥΤΗΡΗΣ: Έκανα εκτενή αναφορά στην αρχή και ο νοών νοείτω.
κ.ά.

and no more needs to be said

Φαντάζομαι και εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις:
Put that in your pipe and smoke it.
...and I suppose you know what that means.
ή παρόμοιες, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα.

Δεν θεωρώ αντίστοιχο το *a word to the wise* που βλέπω σε λεξικά, αφού χρησιμοποιείται όταν ξεκινάμε να δώσουμε μια συμβουλή, να απευθύνουμε μια προειδοποίηση, κάτι σαν «μια φορά θα το πω και ο νοών νοείτω / και όποιος καταλάβει κατάλαβε» όλο μαζί.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

and I need say no more
_(μία σημασία του)_ nuff said


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Να προσθέσω και το *Figure that out*.

Η μοναδική πηγή της φράσης «ο νοών νοείτω» που κατάφερα να βρω είναι στον βίο του Αλεξάνδρου (παραλλαγή γ, βιβλίο 2, 43:37) που έγραψε ο αποκαλούμενος Ψευδοκαλλισθένης γύρω στον 3ο μ.Χ. αιώνα και ήταν φοβερό μπεστ-σέλερ. Νωρίτερα πιο γνωστή ήταν η φράση του Ματθαίου «ο αναγινώσκων νοείτω» (κδ΄ 15).

Μέχρι εκεί άντεξα να ψάξω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται μέσα στο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται μέσα στο κείμενο.


Όπως ισχύει ακόμα και για το «και».


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 8, 2008)

"It goes without saying" είναι μια παρεμφερής εννοιολογικά έκφραση.....

The Minister said, "It goes without saying that ......"


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Αυτό νομίζω ότι αποδίδεται καλύτερα ως "Περιττό να αναφέρουμε..."


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όπως ισχύει ακόμα και για το «και».



Φυσικά. Αυτό όμως που προτείνεις είναι όπως λες κι εσύ "ερμηνευτική" μετάφραση και δεν συμφωνώ. Ούτε έχει τον ιδιωματικό χαρακτήρα και την αναλογία που έχει το πρωτότυπο. Μπορεί να στέκει ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, αλλά εξαρτάται από το κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Οι αποδόσεις που έδωσα ήταν για τη χρήση της έκφρασης που κάνω συνήθως εγώ και πήρα και μερικά ταιριαστά παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο. Αλλά το νήμα ανέβηκε για να δούμε και άλλα παραδείγματα, με διαφορετική χρήση και διαφορετικές μεταφραστικές αποδόσεις. Ιδού η Ρόδος!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2008)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα το συζητήσουμε αλλού κάποια στιγμή όταν βρω χρόνο.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 8, 2008)

*let him understand who can = ας καταλάβει όποιος μπορεί*

Όσα ακολουθούν ξεκίνησαν (στο μυαλό μου) ως σχόλιο στο νήμα

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=934

Επειδή όμως δεν ήταν απολύτως σχετικά, τα ανεβάζω ως χωριστό νήμα (ίσως σε λάθος κατηγορία).


Θυμάμαι ότι πρωτοδιάβασα την εκφράση "let him understand who can" στην κριτική του προγράμματος της Γκότα (του Μαρξ). Είχα υποθέσει πως τα αγγλικά της έκφρασης φαίνονται κάπως άσχημα (τουλάχιστον σε μένα) επειδή ήταν κακή μετάφραση (του "Begreife, wer kann."). Εγώ θα την είχα αποδώσει "let him who can, understand".

Έλα όμως που μετά διάβασα ακριβώς την ίδια έκφραση στο πέμπτο εκ των Texts for Nothing (του Μπέκετ). Πάλι μετάφραση, αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν την έκανε όποιος κι όποιος. Μάλλον το δικό μου γλωσσικό αισθητήριο είχε πρόβλημα, επομένως.

Σήμερα λοιπόν, κάθησα κι έψαξα στον ιστό, και την έκφραση τη βρήκα στο βιβλίο "Homilies on the Gospel According to St. John: And His First Epistle" του Αγ. Αυγουστίνου. Πάλι μετάφραση.

Αλλού είδα ότι η έκφραση αυτή δίνεται με τη σημείωση Mt 19:12. Αν το ελέγξει κανείς αυτό, βρίσκει "He that is able to receive it, let him receive it" στην καθιερωμένη έκδοση King James:

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mt%20%2019:12;&version=9;

και διάφορες παραλλαγές στις άλλες μεταφράσεις, καμία από τις οποίες ωστόσο δεν δίνει "let him understand who can". Αν κοιτάξουμε το πρωτότυπο βρίσκουμε "ὁ δυνάμενος χωρεῖν χωρείτω.": 

http://www.apostoliki-diakonia.gr/bible/bible.asp?contents=new_testament/contents_mathaiou.asp&main=mathaiou&file=1.1.19.htm

Την έκφραση τη βρήκα και σε μετάφραση του στίχου του Πετράρχη "intendami chi pò, ch'i' m' intend' io":

http://digilander.libero.it/letteratura_petrarca/petrarca_canzoniere.html


Συνοψίζοντας: συμπέρασμα δεν έχω. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω σχετικά με την έκφραση αυτή;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

Σ' ευχαριστώ για το ψάξιμο και έφερα εδώ μέσα το μήνυμα, καθώς το θεωρώ παρεμφερές.

Βρήκα στις _Confessiones_ του Αυγουστίνου (13.10.11):
qui potest, intellegat

Η μετάφραση από τον Ματθαίο δεν είναι αντίστοιχη.

Όσο για το αγγλική (let him understand who can), αυτό το υπερβατό σχήμα, όπου παρεμβάλλονται λέξεις πριν από την αναφορική αντωνυμία, δεν είναι λάθος. Και θα το θεωρούσα πολύ καλή μετάφραση της αρχικής σημασίας τού «ο νοών νοείτω».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Λοιπόν, μια και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για τη συζήτηση και τώρα που βρήκα λίγο χρόνο... Όπως είχα πει και πριν, χωρίς συγκείμενο δεν μπορεί να προταθεί απόδοση. Σε ανάλογη ερώτηση στο ProZ (χωρίς συγκείμενο), είχα προτείνει τα εξής τρία:

1. He who has ears to hear, let him hear, το οποίο είναι βιβλικό και όχι ακριβές αντίστοιχο (μια και μιλάμε εδώ για "ώτα", αλλά που όμως καλύπτει τη σημασία.)
2. He who understands, understands 
3. Let him who understands, understand, τα οποία σχετικά πιστές μεταφράσεις και αποδίδουν το κυριολεκτικό νόημα. 

Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα για μεταφορικές ή άλλες χρήσεις, δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να γενικεύσουμε.

Υ.Γ. Μ' αρέσει και η παραλλαγή που προτείνει ο agezerlis.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> and I need say no more
> _(μία σημασία του)_ nuff said


 
Μαγαρίζω και παλιά νήματα, όταν τα ανακαλύπτω... say no more!


----------



## Giorgio (Sep 20, 2009)

Η πιο καλή παραλλαγή που βρήκα για εμένα, ύστερα από πολλές μεταφράσεις είναι : "(S)He who can perceive, understands" .


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Dec 25, 2009)

Όλες οι προσπάθειες μετάφρασης γίνονται προς την λάθος κατεύθυνση. Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες όταν χρησιμοποιούσαν αυτό εννοούσαν "όποιος έχει νου ας σκεφθεί" ή πιό ελεύθερα "αν έχεις μυαλό χρησιμοποίησέ το". Στα Ελληνικά όμως που ομιλούνται σήμερα στο Ελλαδιστάν έχει καταντήσει να σημαίνει το "να καταλάβει κάποιος από τυχόν υπονοούμενα." Μην μεταφράζετε λοιπόν "ερμηνευτικά" από τα Ελληνικά στα Αγγλικά, αλλά ξεκινώντας από την αρχαιοελληνική σημασία της πρότασης αυτής ερευνήστε αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη αγγλική. Διότι υπάρχει...


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθατε, AnwnymeKYRIE.

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το μήνυμά σας. Εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να βρούμε πώς τη χρησιμοποίησε ο Ψευδοκαλλισθένης τον 3ο μ.Χ. αιώνα και όχι όπως τη χρησιμοποιεί ο όποιος Γνησιονεοέλληνας τον οποίο καλούμαστε να μεταφράσουμε; Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα αν έχετε κάποια απάντηση, που όμως δεν μας λέτε για να μας κάνετε τεστ ή να μας βάλετε να κουράσουμε το μυαλό μας. (Πάντως, αν εννοείτε το «Use your brain», φαντάζομαι ότι, αν αυτό σημαίνει σε κάποια πρόταση, δεν θα δυσκολευτεί να τη βρει ο μεταφραστής.)

Κάντε μας, πάντως, τη χάρη, επειδή οι μέρες είναι χαλεπές και το αλκοόλ μειώνει τις ήδη υποβαθμισμένες επιδόσεις, αν έχετε να μας πείτε κάτι πιο αναλυτικό, κάντε τον κόπο να μας το πείτε γιατί εδώ, εκτός από την καλή μουσική, εκτιμούμε και τη γνώση.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Apr 30, 2010)

*Χωρίς ΤΙΤΛΟ*

@ nickel --> To σχόλιό σας είναι δυσνόητο. Αν μου κάνετε συγκεκριμένες, ξεκάθαρες ερωτήσεις θα πάρετε αντίστοιχες απαντήσεις. Ειδικά η δεύτερη παράγραφός σας κινείται στα όρια μεταξύ παραληρήματος και ανοησίας.

Πάντως αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε το αρχικό μου σχόλιο, δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να "συναντηθούμε".

Ξαναπροσπαθήστε όμως ...


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2010)

Στις χαλεπές στιγμές που ζούμε, ενώ περιμένουμε να ανακοινωθούν οι όροι της συνθηκολόγησης, ενώ όλοι είμαστε δύσθυμοι και δεν βλέπουμε πουθενά αχτίνα ελπίδας, δεν είναι εξαιρετικά παρήγορο που ο Θεός ή η Τύχη έφερε στο σκληρά δοκιμαζόμενο φόρουμ μας μια πηγή άφθονου γέλιου;


----------

